# IMMI Account Issues



## aussieman (Mar 10, 2014)

I wonder if people have found themselves locked out of IMMI account because they have forgotten both the password and security questions. That is what I have done.

I have been able to create a new account, but I can't get past the fourth question (when I am trying to sponsor my fiancee to come to Australia). It says I can't confirm my details - even though I know they are correct!!

This is frustrating and I would like some advice because the Department of Immigration is not all that helpful. It is holding back the VISA process I want things to move forward.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Technical issues are quite common, especially if multiple accounts have been made. Someone in the DIBP technical department often has to intervene to merge applications or get to the root of the issue. Nothing you can do other than keep asking them to resolve the problem.


----------

